# What goes into your Protein Shake?



## Drkinferno72 (Aug 3, 2021)

After a workout, it's good to have a pick me up in the form of a protein shake. So a protein shake. What do you like to put into yours?


If it's just going in the shaker bottle:

Whey Protein
Maca Root - I've been experimenting with it, supposedly a good energy booster
Beet Root Powder
I don't bother with BCAA powder anymore but when I did, put a scoop of it in there
Super Greens Powder
Glutamine

If I feel like treating myself, toss it all in a blender and add milk instead of water, peanut butter and either an apple or banana


For evening shakes, just casein powder instead of whey


----------



## Mal0 (Aug 3, 2021)

If I'm at home, I use milk and add a banana or two in just for the hell of it. Maybe some ice cubes if it's really hot that day. 

If out at the gym, basic water and powder. Either way I use On Gold Standard because that's what a friend drank and I've been too lazy to try other brands.

Edit: I toss it in a blender at home, hence the banana and ice. Forgot to clarify that


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Aug 3, 2021)

Mal0 said:


> If I'm at home, I use milk and add a banana or two in just for the hell of it. Maybe some ice cubes if it's really hot that day.
> 
> If out at the gym, basic water and powder. Either way I use On Gold Standard because that's what a friend drank and I've been too lazy to try other brands.


Yeah, gold standard's what I use too. Shame it's expensive


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 3, 2021)

Divinity.


----------



## MrTroll (Aug 3, 2021)

Cum and orange Fanta.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Aug 3, 2021)

Mostly orphans. No one to miss them.


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Aug 3, 2021)

Jesus H Christ said:


> Mostly orphans. No one to miss them.


Not like they can tell their parents, right?


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Aug 3, 2021)

two scoops of MusclePharm chocolate, 5mg creatine, two cups fat free milk. I try to drink it slowly for an hour.


----------



## OBAMATRON (Aug 3, 2021)

Psyllium powder, so I can poop


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 3, 2021)

Mine is just a porterhouse steak blended to a fine paste.


----------



## winterfag (Aug 3, 2021)

orange fanta


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 3, 2021)

Whey protein isolate
Creatine
Water

And sometimes for taste:
* banana
* mango
* other fruits

And before I drink it, at least 30 minutes of exercise and a spoon of cod liver oil.


----------



## Big Ruski (Aug 3, 2021)

*Sips Monster*


----------



## Truth and Honesty (Aug 3, 2021)

Nothing. Real men produce protein from their balls, you utter soyboys.


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Aug 4, 2021)

I can grab 2 pounds of chocolate whey from my local Aldis for $14. It’s a pretty damn good deal. 
I save my Shake for post workout and make it according to my goals.

cut:
8oz 2%milk
8oz water
2 scoops protein
42g protein 300kcal

bulk:
16oz milk
2 scoops
Banana
Peanut butter 
60g protein 700kcal


----------



## Cliff Booth (Aug 4, 2021)

cum


----------



## knobslobbin (Aug 4, 2021)

Cliff Booth said:


> cum


Yes of course, but how many pints per day and can you post videos of your harvesting methods?


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Aug 4, 2021)

knobslobbin said:


> Yes of course, but how many pints per day and can you post videos of your harvesting methods?


Lots and lots of fanta


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Aug 5, 2021)

Whey Protein
Peanut Butter
Oat or Almond Milk
Fruit (Usually Banana)
Super Green Powder


----------



## Monolith (Aug 5, 2021)

2 multivitamins, and 36 raw egg whites.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Aug 5, 2021)

Jesus H Christ said:


> Mostly orphans. No one to miss them.


El Genertico will.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Aug 6, 2021)

I just do Whey and Almond Milk. A decent mix, it can easily replace one of your meals.


----------



## Rickenbacker (Aug 3, 2022)

Vanilla whey, skim milk, two ice cubes, sliced up banana, and warmed up smooth natural peanut butter. Blend that shit and get a delish banana peanuts protein shake


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 3, 2022)

My favorite mix is a scoop of Plant Fusion vanilla protien powder, 1 sliced frozen banana, a spoonful of peanut butter, and 2% milk, sometimes I'll add a shot of espresso if I feel I need more energy. When I worked at a cafe that sold smoothies that was my go-to drink, except I'd switch the espresso shot for some iced drip coffee since I was the only one who drank it. 

I've also added in some dietary fiber, but not with the PB because that often makes everything too thick.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Aug 3, 2022)

Not cum


----------



## Rickenbacker (Aug 9, 2022)

A new recipe I tried this weekend and turned out great is vanilla protein powder, pineapple slices, a little bit of banana, two ice cube, and coconut water instead of water or milk. Makes a piña colada flavored protein shake that fucking slaps.


----------



## Motherf*cker (Aug 9, 2022)

Bat heads
Puppy dog tails
Eye of the Newt
Esparagus


----------



## CharcoalChkn (Aug 9, 2022)

Depending on what kind of diet I have at the time it will vary.

Standard is normally
- 1 & 1/2 scoops of powder (Chocolate)
- Water
- Fibre Supplement
- 2 Table Spoons of Peanut Butter


----------



## GloryHole Stalker (Aug 10, 2022)

Jizz moppins...


----------



## Virgo (Aug 10, 2022)

- Almond milk
- Seeds (chia, additionally cycle flax & pumpkin or sunflower & sesame for hormone balance)
- Collagen
- Yoghurt
- Banana and/or berries


----------



## EnemyStand (Aug 11, 2022)

...I feel left out since I just put milk and one scoop into mine.

Then again, I'm on a cut...


----------



## jumbomilkers (Aug 17, 2022)

Naked Whey Chocolate, 2 scoops
10 grams Naked Collagen
6 oz whole raw milk
6-8 oz water
30 g maple syrup
1 tsp real vanilla extract
4-5 grinds of salt

No fake sugars or artificial flavors, tastes like delicious chocolate milk.


----------



## Zetsubou (Aug 20, 2022)

Bit late but a real answer, caffeine powder with oats, banana and red dragonfruit. The dragonfruit will give it a nice colour if you don't mind the seeds.


----------



## Penis (Oct 3, 2022)

Almond milk and vegan protein powder. The whey shit always gives me acne.


----------



## Penis (Oct 9, 2022)

ChadThunderfist said:


> I can grab 2 pounds of chocolate whey from my local Aldis for $14. It’s a pretty damn good deal.
> I save my Shake for post workout and make it according to my goals.
> 
> cut:
> ...


I wish I could handle Whey. Wreaks havoc on my system, acne blooms and I bloat like a mofo. Have to spend 2x on plant protein.


----------

